# Replacing ignition coil pack on 2 liter 2001 jetta



## timembry (May 24, 2008)

For about a month our Jetta has been sputtering badly. My wife took it in for a scan and it 
revealed a faulty ignition coil pack. I am confused about what to buy if I choose to replace it myself. I cannot believe all the different replacements that seem to abound. Also, any description of how to replace it step-by-step would be much admired and appreciated. It seems simple if I could only determine what part to buy. I have looked for instructions elsewhere to no avail. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Replacing ignition coil pack on 2 liter 2001 jetta (timembry)*

Find out your engine code, go to ecstuning.com and get a coil based on the engine code. Don't go to AutoZone and get a reman unit with a 1 year warranty just so it can fail in 1 year and a day. You should need a allen wrench (don't know size) and just unplug the connector after unscrewing the bolts and you should be good. Reverse the procedure


----------



## timembry (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ignition coil pack on 2 liter 2001 jetta (Mr. Roloff)*

Roloff, Is the coil pack a blocky-looking thing with a metal cover, located beneath the air pump? All those wires get me confused. I found elsewhere that a 2 liter does not have individual on-plug coils, yet it looks like it does. I hate to confuse the matter, but I have had issues with buying car parts online and want to get the correct one the first time. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Replacing ignition coil pack on 2 liter 2001 jetta (timembry)*

You will see the coil on the right hand side with the four plug wires coming from it, leading to the engine block. It isn't a coil on plug type but a coil near plug. You can check for the engine code on the top of the timing cover. To locate that find your alternator and scan up to the bulkhead/firewall. You will see a bar code with the engine code. There are 3 or 4 different engine codes for the 2.0 so write your 3 letter code down and hit up that web page. Pick your vehicle from their little selection setup and look for your new coil.


----------



## Jason829 (Sep 14, 2010)

*tune-up help*

Hi Mr. Roloff,

My 2001 Jetta GL 2.0L just hit 100,000 miles. It currently has all the original spark plugs, wires and ignition coils. I'd like to give it the tune-up it deserves but am also on a tight budget. Would you reccommend replacing them all? Let me know you thoughts. thanks!

Jason


----------

